# Questions about BioCube 29??



## Ghstwolf (Sep 23, 2009)

Currently I am running the BioCube skimmer on my nano tank... I remember now why I dislike air driven items... Can anybody recommend a good replacement skimmer that I can use and still keep the stock hood on my tank??

Also!! When I bought my system I was told to toss the carbon pad away because it isn't wise to use them on a salt setup as it leeches trace elements out of the water... But lately my tank has been looking alittle less than clear.. Not cloudy or foggy, but like it has small particles in it (dust) if you would.... I was wondering if I could run carbon like a month at a time to help keep it clear ontop of my already weekly 1-2g water changes??

Thanks for any help...


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Not into Nano's so I can't advise on the skimmer. It's fine to run carbon periodically in a salt water tank. Lots of folks run it for a week or two every month.


----------



## Ghstwolf (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Doc.. That was one of my main questions... Just wanna try to help keep my water clarity up..


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

for the protein skimmer, try looking for the Tunze Nano skimmer.


----------



## garzaci (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes you can run carbon periodically. I just use it if my water starts to look a little less clear. I don't run it full time because I don't know where the point of saturation is and I don't want it to leach back into my water.


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

petlover516 said:


> for the protein skimmer, try looking for the Tunze Nano skimmer.


+1, they have retrofits, (mediabaskets.com has them), to accomodate the all in one systems.


----------



## tjdmall (Oct 16, 2009)

what is the smallest


----------



## jackaninny (Dec 29, 2009)

So what would you use instead of the carbon filter? On my Biocube 29G that filter seems to be integral to maintaining the flow rate over to the bioball chamber as it forms the wall between the two chambers. I followed the filter instructions and rinsed it pretty well with cold water before placing it in the tank.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

i have always ran carbon, i just change it evrey month.


----------



## fstar25 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't run a skimmer as I don't think you need one if you do weekly water changes. But from everything I've read and people I've talked to, if you are gonna do a skimmer in the BC29 go for the Tunze. 

You can get a media basket that goes into chamber 2 and use something like chemi-pro elite, which will do the same as carbon. Home Page as referenced earlier sells them. I cut the rest of the tab off between chamber 1 and 2, installed the media basket and fuge basket, and now my tank water is beautiful and the waterfall in the back is silent. 

Good luck.


----------



## jackaninny (Dec 29, 2009)

Carbon is your full-time friend

Carbon works


----------

